# French author claims native Canadian soldiers scalped German soldiers



## Retired AF Guy (8 Nov 2010)

French author Olivier Wieviorka's has claimed in his book, "Normandy," that during the Normandy invasion native Canadian soldiers scalped German soldiers. Wieviorka's book was published in French in 2007 and in June 2008 published in English. Apparently, there is one sentence in the book, completely unsubstantiated, that alleges that the scalping's took place. The fact that there is only one sentence, 10 words total, its not surprising that it took this long for the you-know-what to hit the fan. 

Its interesting that that Wieviorka's book has gotten some very  good reviews:

_This remarkable work rests on a series of sharp and convincing analyses worthy of a latter-day Thucydides. There isn't any aspect of the colossal and risky enterprise that Wieviorka has neglected. He is as impressive in interpreting the political calculations and motivations of the leaders as in describing the battles and evaluating the gaps between military plans and achievements. His discussion of the psychological trauma of the Allied soldiers is both moving and essential. On a topic on which so much has been written, Wieviorka has come as close to a definitive treatment as one can expect. 
--Stanley Hoffmann, Harvard University (20080606)

Accounts of the Normandy campaign are not in short supply, but this one from a French military historian delivers an energetic, mildly revisionist overview...This is an engrossing history of the Normandy campaign. (Publishers Weekly 20090601)_

Any way here reproduced, under the relevant sections of the Copyright Right is the article from the Winnipeg Free Press.



> The Canadian Press - ONLINE EDITION
> 
> Native vets, historians outraged by book's claim of Second World War scalping
> By: John Ward, The Canadian Press
> ...


 (My Highlight)

 Article Link


----------

